# Nuvet?



## Kenzie (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought NuVet for Pierre. The breeder swears by it but Pierre is so finicky. Now I give him good quality dog food (Science Diet) puppy formula and hope he gets enough vitamins. I don't understand the hype about raw foods. I am a nurse too. Much too busy to have him on a special diet. I don't know how you do it! I have been ER or L&D my entire 30 years of nursing.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't feed raw either, though I do think it can be very beneficial, I am simply too lazy. My dogs get Merrick Classic dog food. Honestly though, I would re-think the Science Diet. NOT a quality food IMHO.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenzie said:


> I bought NuVet for Pierre. The breeder swears by it but Pierre is so finicky. Now I give him good quality dog food (Science Diet) puppy formula and hope he gets enough vitamins. I don't understand the hype about raw foods. I am a nurse too. Much too busy to have him on a special diet. I don't know how you do it! I have been ER or L&D my entire 30 years of nursing.


I'm sorry but Science Diet is NOT a good quality dog food. 

Please see:

Search Results science diet

I understand why raw diet is not for every pet owner but there are definitely better quality dog food exist on the market. 
Some examples are: Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild...


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

ive never used it but my boss has some. i believe its expensive and i believe its more for if your dog has some type of problem such as skin problems. general sups i give are brewers yeast, fish oil and kelp powder. 

science diet is disgusting ive posted it before but i dont want to look and dig out the link they put plastic in there dog food. my chi eats taste of the wild kibble and my mpoo eats primal or stella and chewys raw. pre-made raw is easy you just take it out of the bag and defrost it.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Um, science diet is very low quality. Unfortunately, they give vets perks for promoting their food and that's why some vets will sell and recommend it to everyone, and of course people tend to lean on their vets advice and trust their vets because they have their degree. But many actually don't have any knowledge in food and quality, they just know what the food companies representative tells them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Kenzie said:


> I bought NuVet for Pierre. The breeder swears by it but Pierre is so finicky. Now I give him good quality dog food (Science Diet) puppy formula and hope he gets enough vitamins. I don't understand the hype about raw foods. I am a nurse too. Much too busy to have him on a special diet. I don't know how you do it! I have been ER or L&D my entire 30 years of nursing.


I can do this because I'm no longer working. Couldn't have done the footwork required when I was. For instance, I drove 40 miles round-trip this morning to find a butcher who will order a 40 pound case of chicken backs and cut the frozen mass into smaller, manageable chunks for me. I bought two frozen rabbits while I was there--way too expensive for routine feeding, but they'll make a nice change for the dogs at intervals. 

As for why raw food, I truly think it's better for the dogs. And, they enjoy it so much. It's fun to watch them attacK a RMB.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Dawnsohma said:


> ive never used it but my boss has some. i believe its expensive and i believe its more for if your dog has some type of problem such as skin problems. general sups i give are brewers yeast, fish oil and kelp powder.


It is expensive. I talked to the rep, who (surprise!) said it was a good supplement for raw-fed dogs. I've also looked at Berte's blends, which look like they'd be cheaper. I wanted to compare it to the Nuvet, but I can't find a rundown of the amount of vitamins and minerals in a dose.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

A friend had posted a link of top 7 worst dog foods and Science Diet was up there. It showed the list of ingredients and I believe the first ingredient was corn which means it makes up a majority of the ingredients and I do believe you want the first ingredient to be some type of animal protein (but not anything with by-products).


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

My breeder recommended NuVet but my dog stopped eating it. I could not see that it was doing anything special for her and I was giving her a great diet, so I stopped it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Is anyone here using Nuvet Plus supplement? I couldn't find much when I searched previous posts, but what I did see was positive. I ordered a bottle today. I'm slightly uneasy about getting the right balance with the raw meals, so I'm looking for some insurance and hoping this is it.


I use the Nuvet tabs for my spoo. He loves them and comes running when I pick up the container. I don't give it every day because I can't keep up with his energy when I do! I also feed raw - he almost died on kibble of many kinds. I also give him Omega 3 oils since I can't afford to give him grass fed or organic meats.


----------

